# Nismo Maxima???



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Nismo Maxima on Ebay*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6400&item=2426429101

:wtf: 

let me see:

"NISMO" badge
"NISMO" rims

it's a "NISMO" MAXIMA!!!
right...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That is classic. I have a Nismo mustang for sale.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... I saw an Eclipse GTR SIR last week!

lol... that shit is so pathetic...


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

wow!! people are actually bidding on it!! When i saw this, someone bid $99, now it's up to $7000+..

i wonder how much will i get for my car with nismo shoulder pads...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...it sold for $11,000.

Nismo Maxima...that's a new one.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Nismo badge anything these days.

You can fool some of the people, some of the time. But you can`t fool all the people all of the time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah...it _is_ on eBay...lol


----------

